# A bit worse for wear



## zim (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all,
Does anyone know how to repair/disguise brassing on a F1n? (actually on a AE-FN finder)
I’m also wondering if there would be anywhere (UK) that could put a new finish on it cheaper than just getting a ‘new’ clean one.

This is NOT for selling on!

Any help/suggestions most appreciated.


----------

